# San Luis Bay Inn Owner



## hsintang (Oct 10, 2007)

Have you gone back to your home resort recently?  I am considering to purchase a unit there and can not make up my mind due to some facts described in the reviews.
Can you answer some of my following questions:
What is the current MN fee for a studio vs. one bedroom?
Is it easy to book a summer week with your unit size?
Any special assessment coming up soon?
Are most of the unit dated as described in the review?

Thanks in advance for all the info.

YT


----------



## ava (Oct 11, 2007)

I am an owner of a mini unit at the San Luis Bay Inn. We were there in August. I still love the resort. The MF for a studio like I have is around $450 or so a year. By todays MF very reasonable. The units are large. They have really built up the town and they are a few really good places to eat. I own 2 weeks there and I never have a problem reserving a week. I just reserved both of my weeks for August of next year. I think you will love the resort.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 11, 2007)

I also own a studio there aka a mini unit. Add to the MF the taxes which are billed separately, so total is about $500. 

I also never had trouble reserving a summer week.  I'm guessing studios are easier to reserve for summer than 1-BR's, because there are more of them. A 1-BR owner will need to chime in.


----------



## linmcginn (Oct 11, 2007)

We recently purchased SBLI one bedroom and had no problem reserving a unit  for the week of Aug. 30th of '08. We would also like to see some current reviews and info about the resort!


----------



## barndweller (Oct 11, 2007)

We also own 2 weeks in mini-suites. We absolutely love this place. We use owner bonus time during off season a lot. All rooms have ocean view. The beach area is a short walk. The pool area underwent a complete re-do about a year ago. There is supposed to be a remodel of the 1 bedrooms in the old wing, converting the partial kitchens into full kitchens. The units are really large in the old section. I really don't know about the newer Sunterra units since we always ask for & get the original building.

Rumor says that the units trade very well with both II & RCI. I would advise you to consider at least a 1 bedroom for trading purposes.


----------



## ava (Oct 11, 2007)

My mini units trade very well. I can trade for pretty much what I want with them. I have traded my mini unit for a 1 bedroom at San Luis Bay Inn. They are very nice also.


----------



## hsintang (Oct 11, 2007)

sounds like a good resort to own for trading or visiting.  Thanks for all the info.

Yvette


----------



## gretel (Oct 12, 2007)

I also own a studio.  I have stayed in the studio and exchanged through RCI for and stayed in a one-bedroom.  Both were excellent.  I have had no trouble reserving a summer week each year (I call about 10 months ahead).  I haven't tried exchanging through II since they value larger units but I would be interested to hear other people's experiences.  The trade power in RCI is excellent.  MFs have not risen in several years and there have been no special assessments since I have been an owner.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 12, 2007)

I sold my San Luis Bay Inn 1BR, 2BA Imperial Unit a couple of months ago. We had been owners at SLBI since the day it opened some 18 or so years ago.

We have used it exclusively for trading in the last few years though we have stayed at the resort a few times on bonus time. We did use our week there at the beginning.

SLBI is a great resort with very high trading power. I have exchanged it through SFX for the past 10+ years and have always received bonus weeks. The M/F for my unit are $526 /yr + $65 property tax that is billed separately by the county. The M/F have been very stable and have risen just $26.00 in 19 years. There are no special assessments nor any planned.

Reserving a prime summer week was pretty easy until Wyndham took over the management this past year. I had to call at 5:00 am PDT on the first day that you could reserve ( 13 months in advance ) 3 weeks in a row before I was able to get an August 2008 week. Prior to Wyndham, I was able to reserve a prime summer week, including many July 4th weeks quite easily. When I asked why it was such a problem now, they told me that Wyndham was only releasing a couple of units a week for reservations. That is ludicrous because every week all units should be available to the owners. I would buy in the original phase which would also include Preferred Status Exchange 'PSE'.

I would not buy a studio if you intend to trade it. In fact I do not believe that SFX will accept a studio at SLBI which is an indicator of the relative trading power.


----------

